# The simplest jig ever



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

Doing 45˚ cuts had been a big subject for a while, so I thought I share my simplest 45˚ jig with everybody here, although I am not an expert, and I believe my jig will be help full for hobbyists. 
Basically, it’s a plywood corner that had been cut in two equal legs, which will make the two corners a 45˚ each. I use it on my cross cut sled and its really easy just for the first use I cut one corner of the jig on the sled so I can lay down the board on the blade cutting line, I will keep the talking to the pictures.
enjoy 45˚ cutts all :thumbsup:


----------



## LukeDuke (Dec 2, 2012)

Simple yet effective, thanks!


----------

